
The scientist who determined the age of the Earth – and then saved it - panic
http://mentalfloss.com/article/94569/clair-patterson-scientist-who-determined-age-earth-and-then-saved-it
======
DrScump
Actual article title: "The Most Important Scientist You’ve Never Heard Of".

"In August 1945, the United States dropped some of that enriched uranium on
Hiroshima and Nagasaki, killing upwards of 105,000 people. Six days after a
mushroom cloud swallowed Nagasaki, Japan surrendered. "

The Nagasaki bomb was a _plutonium_ bomb, not U-235.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Man](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Man)

